# Stand Height?



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey guys, those of you that are making/have made your own stands, how tall are you making them? Do you wish you had made it taller? Shorter?

I'm contemplating a stand for a 29, that will hold a 20 underneath it (planning for a sump, but if I get lazy it may turn into a growout), so I need room above the bottom tank to work. I was initially leaning towards a 30" tall stand made of 1x4 and 1x3 lumber, but that only left ~6 inches above the bottom tank. A 36" tall stand would leave a full foot of room (which I figure should be enough), but I'm thinking that's probably taller than your average stand. Since this tank will be focused on shell-dwellers, getting the substrate closer to eye height when seated isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I wanted to see if any of you have done it, and if you'd do it differently given the opportunity.

thanks!

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who found his glass drills and bulkheads, so now he has all the pieces except the stand and some miscellaneous plumbing for a massively overkill 29g shell-dweller tank)


----------



## Grumblecakes (Feb 20, 2011)

The one I built is 30 in, level with my desk. I find that its a little short, I have to bend down to watch them. I think 40 might have been better. You could also attach lights to the under side to save room on the bottom and just use a glass top


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

Anything that would put the top of your tank higher than your armpit level will be a pain to do maintenance unless you want to use a stool everytime. So depending how tall you are it may be fine to go 36" or 40".


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback guys. That's a good point, gilberbt. Thankfully I'm a hair over 6 foot... unfortunately though the 29 isn't a really short tank. If it turns out to be a problem though I could always use a 20long instead. (not that I have a 20long lol)

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm finishing off building a stand for a 125 that is 40" tall but for a reason. It will be in the end of a dining room where chairs are pulled in /out. The height gets the tank out of harm way as well as making it easier to see standing. No chairs in the area where I will be sitting to watch. High enough that it will require a stool to work it but that is the price for this one. Definitely consider room for netting in the lower tank. Catching the little buggers is hard enough.


----------



## hsd (Jul 26, 2010)

My highest stand is 40", so the tank is at a good height be seen everywhere in the room. Was worried with having a tall top heavy stand, so ended up securing it to the wall with a few screws just to be safe.


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

If you are going to be thinking on a sump you will need to go as high as you can


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

I built mine as tall as I could and still be able to reach the back of my tank without a stool. Then the tank came in 2" taller than it was supposed to be. I can still reach, but it's a tippy-toe thing now. I wanted it as high as I could because I plan on putting another tank down below and needed the clearance.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

How tall are you? 
I recently had a stand welded and the total stand height is 38" tall. 
2 reasons for the added height: 
1.) Room for maintenance- under the stand, there is a 50 gal. sump and a quarantine tank.
2.) I wanted to be able to view it while standing


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Danni, I'm a hair over 6' tall. My primary reason for wanting a taller stand is to have room to work in a sump below (or to have room to convert it to a hospital/quarantine/growout tank if I decide in the end that the sump is more work than it's worth).

Is 12" of space above the sump enough to work, or will I be wishing for another 4"

On paper I like the proportions of the 36" tall 30" wide stand. Due to the design of the stand I will lose about 8" (2 1x4's in the framing plus a plywood base for the sump to sit on), and the intended sump is 16" tall (I can always switch to a 10 if I need more room, but I'd really prefer to use the 20).

My other dillema is whether to use a single layer of 1x4 with pocket-screws (I don't have a jig yet, but it looks like I can get the mini-jig with drill bit from amazon for $20), or to back 1x4 with 1x3, alleviating the need for pocket screws, and leaving a cleaner outer surface. My initial plan was to use 1x4 and 1/4" plywood, but I think to start with I'm just going to leave the stand open, and skin it later if I want to. That also means the bottom tank can be a displayed tank rather than a sump if I want to repurpose it later.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I share the opposite sentiment. I wish my stand height were lower. My tank is in the living room, and its a little too high to completely enjoy viewing sitting on the couch. So, take that into consideration. Of course, any shorter and it'd be cramped for my 55g sump, but if (when, probably) I ever build a new stand, I will plan differently.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I've found creatively using 1 x 4, a 36" tall cabinet is just about right when using a sump below. Any shorter and the plumbing starts to become a problem. Going taller and 3/4" stock starts to become a problem without using internal bracing for heavier display tanks.

If you go 40" you will prolly be making life easier when it comes time to perform maintenance but keep in mind stability, the wider the base the more stable it will be, especially with taller tanks.

Consider skinning the cabinet, if its for a sump you will be greatful later when it comes to noise abatement and if there is a grow out that you want to see leave the front open. Either way it adds a lot to structural flexing ... think someone leaning on the display tank.


----------



## loganloganlo (Jun 9, 2011)

Im making my tank stand 42" tall and the top of the tank will hit 6' so I don't have to bend over to see my little fishies .


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> Danni, I'm a hair over 6' tall. My primary reason for wanting a taller stand is to have room to work in a sump below (or to have room to convert it to a hospital/quarantine/growout tank if I decide in the end that the sump is more work than it's worth).
> 
> Is 12" of space above the sump enough to work, or will I be wishing for another 4"
> 
> ...


It's up to you but personally I prefer more than 12" of space to work above the sump. It just makes it easier to maneuver under the stand.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

DanniGirl said:


> It's up to you but personally I prefer more than 12" of space to work above the sump. It just makes it easier to maneuver under the stand.


I'm tempted to go ahead and make the stand 38" tall, just because it means I only need 2 different length 2x4's instead of 3. This also gives me a few extra inches to work underneath (15" above a 20H, 19" above a 10).

Now to go get 8x 31" and 4x 10" 2x4 

-Rick (the armchair aquarist) :fish:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> I'm tempted to go ahead and make the stand 38" tall, just because it means I only need 2 different length 2x4's instead of 3.


Well, that in itself solves the delima; 38" it is. :thumb:



Rick_Lindsey said:


> This also gives me a few extra inches to work underneath (15" above a 20H, 19" above a 10).
> 
> Now to go get 8x 31" and 4x 10" 2x4


It may not seem that much, but those extra inches will make a huge difference. Now the real fun begins...opcorn:


----------

